
Dear SNL: You Ripped Off My Hackathon Project - vishnuks
https://medium.com/@tfzweig/dear-snl-you-ripped-my-hackathon-project-bde4931dc969#.9n2t9d7w1
======
anigbrowl
Immature humorists borrow; mature humorists steal.

Also, it's a really obvious joke. Tinder only has one mechanism (the swipe) so
inhibiting the ability to swipe left is pretty much the only viable joke. As
for the name, surely you've noticed that there's about a hundred companies
with names involving a common word missing a vowel? Get over it - insofar as
it may have copied your work, you can treat it as a vote of confidence, but
that's all.

